

Outrage Over Wall. St Pay, But Shrugs for Silicon Valley? - BRadmin
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/02/18/outrage-over-wall-st-pay-but-shrugs-for-silicon-valley/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
gaius
When the mob are done with the bankers, techies are next.

